# Truck seat covers



## kingoutdoors55 (May 2, 2017)

I think this would be the place to post but I recently just got a new truck and don't wanna ruin the leather and wondered if anybody had some reviews on seat covers. Would love something atlas water resistant and something full covers and protects the seats. Thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (May 2, 2017)

Marathon seat covers. I really like mine.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 2, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Marathon seat covers. I really like mine.



x2 on the Marathons.  I ordered some the day I bought my truck.  Extremely durable, waterproof, and fits like a glove.  Pricey, but I guarantee my upholstery looks factory new underneath.


----------



## model88_308 (May 2, 2017)

I love leather seats. When I got my new truck, I decided on dark leather to prevent dirt and stains from showing. Its now almost 13 yrs later and every seat still looks great save for a couple of splits in the leather in the center of the drivers seat. It happened about 6 months or so ago and I'll get that bottom seat cushion replaced. No covers for me. Did I mention, I love leather seats?

Hope you find a good replcement(?) for the leather on yours.


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 3, 2017)

I like leather seats too!  I've never had them before until my last truck.  I go 11 months with no covers, and only use two large black beach towels, over them for the month of January, in the wet part of our deer season. Works good for me.  

I've got a bottle of leather conditioner handy, and treat them often.


----------



## triple play (May 3, 2017)

Any help on seat covers for a Toyota Tacoma??


----------



## lonewolf247 (May 3, 2017)

To me, unless you are only talking about covering up the seats with covers, for a month, or maybe two, during hunting season, it defeats the purpose of buying nice leather seats?  If you cover them up year round, your not able to enjoy the nice leather finish. 

I guess if it preserves them, the next owner will appreciate it, but I bought leather seats to enjoy them.

To each his own though....


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 3, 2017)

I prefer fabric seats. I have leather on my F-250 but I had no choice. I did price a set of covers for nearly $400 for just the front seats. I thought that was a little over the top.
Does anyone have these Marathon covers on an F-250?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 3, 2017)

triple play said:


> Any help on seat covers for a Toyota Tacoma??





I have Marathon`s on my 2013 Tacoma.


----------



## cr00241 (May 3, 2017)

https://www.wetokole.com/

They are pricey but they are good.


----------



## oops1 (May 3, 2017)

I bought my truck used and it had carhartt seat covers on the front three seats and the console .. Liked them so much..I bought a set for the rear seats.. They're pricey but I love them. Machine washable and they kind of form to the seats after a while and spills don't go through them.


----------



## triple play (May 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I have Marathon`s on my 2013 Tacoma.



Marathon seat covers out of Bozeman, MT. I found their website. I recently picked up a 2013 Tacoma also.


----------



## triple play (May 12, 2017)

The seat covers are now 11 weeks out.


----------



## bilgerat (May 12, 2017)

I love My Marathon durahides too


----------



## red neck richie (May 12, 2017)

kingoutdoors55 said:


> I think this would be the place to post but I recently just got a new truck and don't wanna ruin the leather and wondered if anybody had some reviews on seat covers. Would love something atlas water resistant and something full covers and protects the seats. Thanks



Go with neoprene seat covers. Mine are made by hatchie bottom outdoor products. Neoprene is what they make wet suits out of. Water resistant and thick to keep mud and blood or whatever off your seats. Had them for 8 years and they are just starting to fade and wear out.


----------



## EJC (May 18, 2017)

Wet okole.


----------



## Buckaroo93 (Jun 7, 2017)

^^^^^ These


----------



## Eudora (Jun 7, 2017)

Reminds me of the joke "why do men like women in leather dresses? Reminds them of the smell of a new truck". Badum-bumm .... I'm here all week


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 8, 2017)

I just ordered some from coverking
ballistic cloth in kryptek Camo
They have a molle system on the back that holds pouches and such for junk storage.

They are expected in about a month...


----------



## triple play (Jun 8, 2017)

My Marathons came today-supposed to take 11 wks. but only took about 4 wks.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 11, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I prefer fabric seats. I have leather on my F-250 but I had no choice. I did price a set of covers for nearly $400 for just the front seats. I thought that was a little over the top.
> Does anyone have these Marathon covers on an F-250?



I have had a them on front and back of my f350 for 10 years.


----------



## Dub (Dec 7, 2017)

EJC said:


> Wet okole.



I've had a set of Wet Okole covers in my Tacoma for a month so far.

I am very, very happy with them.

I went with their adjustable lumbar support and heated seat options.   Outstanding comfort.


Stock seats:














With the Wet Okole covers:


----------

